# To Bead or Not To Bead...



## SmoothLures

What is everyone's opinion on using beads above their hooks for pompano and whiting? Help or a hindrance? Favorite color? 

I've preferred naked rigs for a long time, but after seeing what rigs look like laying on the bottom with just an off-white hunk of clam or shrimp or a flea against a stirred up murky bottom, I'm thinking about trying some beads again.


----------



## Charlie2

Beads do seem to help; especially for Pompano. They emulate the egg sack on a female sandflea. They don't hurt; in any case! . They also keep the weight off the knots when using Knocker/FF Rigs.

Same for small floats. You want some flotation but not too much. They also provide some attraction.

I have compromised and made some floating jigs which accomplish the same thing. Attraction plus some flotation/suspension. C2


----------



## dudeondacouch

I carry rigs tied with and without. I'll usually start beadless, and then switch if I'm not seeing any action.

For colors, I have red, orange, and light purple.


----------



## River

Here on Hatteras Island, I use Naked rigs in the Spring then go to beaded Rigs mid summer - orange, pink and light purple seem to work well here on Sea Mullet and pompano - Red does well for Slot Puppy Drum and Black Drum. Sometimes the Sea Mullet get finnicky here and will not touch a Sand Flea with eggs, thats when the naked Rig and Fleas without eggs really kick in --- JMHO --- River


----------



## jmadre

All the colors River said, plus green. I'm playing with some other color/shape beads, but not enough test results to even post anything about it yet.


----------



## Vinnx

Pompano are visual feeders, so anything that might help catch there eyes should be an advantage. 

Lately I've been wondering that since some fish see beyond the visual light spectrum into ultra violet light and possibly beyond.. If we can see what they're prey items look like under that light we can make even better lures.


----------



## Charlie2

Vinnx said:


> Pompano are visual feeders, so anything that might help catch there eyes should be an advantage.
> 
> Lately I've been wondering that since some fish see beyond the visual light spectrum into ultra violet light and possibly beyond.. If we can see what they're prey items look like under that light we can make even better lures.


I have experimented with about every possible color combination and have decided that different colors work under differerent conditions.

I make my jigs/teasers/flies of many different colors and change often, even when catching fish, to see what a different color does. I find that if the fish are in a biting mood, that it doesn't make too much of a difference in color/action.

I do like something with a full body, some semblance of legs and a teaser of some kind. I'm still not hard over for eyes except for weight. I have made eyes from burned mono which worked. Who knows??

I do like a chartreuse jig head with white, pink or combination of, skirt. JMHO C2


----------



## poppop1

I use all colors on my homemade leaders, they are 8 mm faceted plastic beads, if I choose not to have the bead thinking just a hook will work better at that time, I just take my pliers and crush the bead.


----------



## MSRIEF

For pomps orange beads and then orange closest to hook, followed by yellow, followed by green. IOW it beads are working use em, if not, don't.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

If you ever get the chance to attend one of *Larry Finch's* pompano seminars, *DO IT* !!
Plus, he has put together some awesome video's of his proven tactics for killing Pomps.
One of his secrets is to "match the hatch" when it comes to floats and beads. Look around on the beach
to see what is the predominate color of small shells, like Periwinkle, (white, brown, blue, purple, etc)
If you have ever seen sandfleas in person, you know that the egg sack is orange or reddish in color. (thus the red beads)
and try to imitate that color with your beads & small floats. Get a bag of the 1/2" foam floats and paint them
different colors with latex paints. (enamels will melt the foam)
http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/10/15/florida-pompano/

get a bag of plastic costume beads at Wal-Mart for a couple of bucks. some are faceted that, (IMO), reflect light better.
avoid glass beads, I have seen them get chipped around the holes and will abraid your line.
I had some gold and silver metal beads but they don't hold up well in the salt water.


----------



## chriscustom

So just what do these rigs look like?


----------



## John Smith_inFL

This is the basic *Atlantic Pompano Rig*. Each person has their own version, but this is the most popular.
Pompano have small mouths, so if you are specifically targeting Pomps - don't use hooks larger than 2/0. *1/0* is the most suggested.
The plastic beads are put on the lines during assembly - - - they can not be changed once the rig is assembled.
They can, however, be removed, as PopPop1 indicated, by just crushing them with pliers. Being careful not to damage the line.
This bottom rig configuration is excellent for whiting, pompano, croaker, catfish, and all bottom feeding critters. (even some you don't want)
The optional 3/4" foam float is just to hold the hook off the bottom a few inches. Plus, can be an additional "attractant" to the rig. (a little bling-bling)
You can make this outfit to suit your fancy: as big or as small as you like, with as many hooks as you like. Google up BOTTOM FISHING RIGS and YouTube.


----------



## eastbound

Im not a dedicated pomp fisherman. However...if the idea is to get a bottom rig on the bottom...wouldnt glass beads be a preference (given their density compared to pastic)? I get the notion that they can chip and ruin leader material. Yet if you keep an eye on the rig or change out often to keep flouro leader clear and unscuffed...i would think glass is the way to go.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

In the water, I think (IMO) there is no significant difference in weight of glass vs plastic.
Some rigs even have small floats near the hook to hold the bait off the bottom a few inches.
So fishing right on the bottom is not the object. A natural bait presentation is the goal.
when you find a bait and method that will continuously fill your bucket with keeper Pompano and Whiting,
you will be _ON FIRE _to fish again and and again for this elusive creature. Then, you will become that 
dedicated Pompano Fisherman we all hear about and strive to be.
You will quickly find out what works best for you in your waters.
Everyone will develop their own unique techniques ....... as it should be. Fishing is a personal thing.
These comments and opinions are just samples and examples to put you in the ball park for Pompano and Whiting.
Enjoy the ride - Experiment - find what works best for YOU in YOUR waters.
Many pompano enthusiasts get exasperated (myself included) because what worked great on Saturday 
does not produce _anything_ on Sunday !!!
What works for one, will not work for all. That is the Art of Fishing !!!!
Tight Lines !! Enjoy the Ride 

oh, and to answer your question: _ " Yet if you keep an eye on the rig or change out often to keep flouro leader clear and unscuffed...i would think glass is the way to go ". _ . . . . We do not like a "high maintenance" rig. Nobody wants to Change Out ANYTHING often !!!


----------



## pods

Most of my rigs are beaded 4mm red, and use gold Kahle hooks. My naked ones usually use gold hooks. 
I have short drops on my rigs (~6 inch) to allow a further cast and lessen the probability of tangles. Also, if you are a long ways out, too long of a drop allows it to possibly bury in the sand. Every single fish is hooked on the bite and 90% are hooked in the bottom jaw.
Have not tried floats yet, they seem to be a special order item. That is next year.


----------



## CoolDude

I started making my own rigs and using beads for croakers. my buddy was always spending money on rigs with beads and blades with circle hooks in the he'd been killing me for the last 2 years. I made my own rigs using Js and circles, separate of course, and was able to keep pace with him this year. Croakers seem to be visual fish and may be attracted to shiny or colored beads. it might not make a difference to some fish, but I think those fish who forage on the bottom for bait?... It definitely helps.


----------

